# Sunflower Oil



## Cordyceps (Apr 5, 2019)

i tried a search but only got recipes. Has anyone tried the Sunflower oil from Walmart? (Edit: never mind, read that sunflower oil is high in polyunsaturated fats which when heated allegedly release cancer causing HSE)

I have a new 3’ x 6’ expanded steel grate in my block pit that must be kept oiled. I have a friend that is allergic to peanuts and don’t know if that includes peanut oil. I read in a lot of charts that sunflower oil’s smoke point is 440 (same as peanut) but one article said some sunflower oils can be as low as 220! What the heck?


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 5, 2019)

Avocado oil I think is 550°. I use it in cast iron pans.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 5, 2019)

Whoops just looked 500° smoke point


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sunflower oil’s smoke point is 225F.... As much as I know....


----------



## Cordyceps (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you for the heads up on avocado oil. I found an article that makes refined avocado oil sound perfect, and sunflower oil VERY bad w/polyunsaturated fats. (disclaimer- they are selling avocado oil)

“naturally refined, expeller- pressed avocado oil is the perfect high heat cooking oil. With health benefits similar to olive oil, a smoke point high enough to avoid toxins and trans fats and low in polyunsaturated fat, there isn’t another oil available that is better better for high heat applications.

The Difference Between Virgin and Refined

Our naturally refined expeller-pressed avocado oil has a smoke point of 500° F.  This smoke point allows you to safely sear, saute, stir-fry, barbecue and even bake at high temps with out your oil breaking down. Virgin avocado oil, while beautiful in color and also very healthy, does not have as high of smoke point. It is common to see all avocado oil listed with a 500 plus degree smoke point, with no differentiation between virgin and refined. We love virgin avocado oil and its many purposes, but want to set the record straight. Only a refined avocado oil can reach a 500 degree smoke point. Virgin avocado oil comes in at 350-375 degrees, similar to olive oil.

The Consequences of the Wrong Oil

Another important thing to consider with choosing a high heat cooking oil is its polyunsaturated fat content. Oils that are high in polyunsaturated fats should never be heated, regardless of their smoke point. The reason is a very dangerous compound called HSE. Polyunsaturated fats are highly reactive, unstable and effected by heat. Even a slight increase in temperature can create the compound HSE – which has been linked to cancer and neurological disorders. Amounts of HSE increase the longer the oil is heated. Typical polyunsaturated oils include corn, soy, sunflower, grapeseed, safflower and rice bran. Refined versions of these oil are all advertised as high heat cooking oils. Avoid them, they are dangerous to your health and should have no place in any healthy kitchen.”


----------



## PolishDeli (Apr 5, 2019)

_"...charts that sunflower oil’s smoke point is 440 (same as peanut) but one article said some sunflower oils can be as low as 220! "_
This looks like a unit conversion issue.  Note that 440°F = 227°C


_"Oils that are high in polyunsaturated fats should never be heated, regardless of their smoke point"_
This claim is inconsistent with the American Hearst Associations recommendation to eat fatty fish at least once a week.


----------

